# Eclipse Farben ändern



## wachteldonk (19. Oktober 2007)

Wie kann ich in Eclipse die Editorfarben ändern? Gibt es irgendwo fertige sets? Wenn ich unter Farb & Fonteinstellungen schaue, sehe ich da fast nur Änderungsmöglichkeiten für den Font


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

von welcher Komponente willst du denn die Farbe ändern?

Gruß Tom


----------

